

NYT: Do VCs bear responsibility for financing cyberbullying sites like Yik Yak? - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/08/business/dealbook/profits-and-ethics-collide-in-nameless-turmoil.html

======
dang
Please do not editorialize submission titles.

The HN guidelines ask you to use the original title unless it is misleading or
linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

